# What am I missing??



## Lonni (Jan 31, 2006)

When my grandfather used to milk his cow he would milk it and bring it in to Grandma, she would filter it thru cheesecloth and then heat up on the stove...All I have been reading nowhere does it mention straight out to heat milk. Then she would refrigerate and skim the cream the next morning. and then pour into bottles

Could someone with experience please tell me step by step instructions on the milking procedure I want to make sure I am doing it right so I do not make my family sick!! 

Thanks


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

We drink it raw. If your practices are clean, you should not worry.


----------



## Lonni (Jan 31, 2006)

Okay thank you. I thought maybe you had to heat it. We are very clean with the cow and the process from start to finish. Thanks so much!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I miss the sweat smell of fresh milk waftng up into my welcoming nose as a young squirt. Will I every know it again? I will enjoy learning in this thread.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

You're going to get some different, strong opinions about this subject so hang on! 

We milked Nubians for years and drank the raw milk without a problem, ever. We became the proud owners this year of a Guernsey cow and two heifers, and drink the milk raw. 
My best advice is to educate yourself about the controversy and make your own decision. That and produce and handle your milk in the cleanest way possible no matter if you pasteurize it or not.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'd imagine that they were pasteurizing as lots of folks do...


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

It's sounds like Grandma was pasteurizing her milk. In her day raw milk had a bad reputation and cooking it was to make it safe. If your cow is tuberculosis and brucellosis free (which she should be) you should be able to safely drink her raw milk if your milking practices are hygienic. 

If you aren't sure of the health status of your cow or you live in a State that is NOT TB or Brucellosis free I would definitely get her tested and pasteurize her milk before drinking it to be on the safe side. 

When you milk, wash the cows teats well with warm water and dry them before you milk. Make sure your hands are clean. Make sure the bucket you milk into is clean and you should be okay.


----------



## Lonni (Jan 31, 2006)

I do wash everything and I also was the cows teats belly and areas all around. Cow is healthy. Question though why does it matter what state I am in? Are there states more prone to disease? Is there a good website or book to read up on this? Thanks so much for all the help!


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

TB and Brucellosis have almost been eradicated but not quite.

I Googled it to get info on my State.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...es-again-dont-read-if-you-dont-want-know.html


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a pasturizer that works on electric like a double boiler it gently heats and cerclates the water to bring the milk up to I think 160 degrees without scorching a nessary step if making yourgert cheese ect. or if you dond feel safe drinking raw milk . myself drink raw milk from my healthy cowthe pasturizer has not been used in years I belive that by shareing the same healthy environment and hand milking; the cow helps you with her protective antibodies ust as it helps her calf .the same with the home raised honey .pastureizing kills both good and bad bacteria ect. I think these things help keep me healthy


----------

